# Chefs' Salad Dressing



## Chef Maloney (Nov 19, 2012)

My aunt used to make this, and good 

CHEFS' SALAD DRESSING

1 cup Mayonnaise
4 Tblsp. Ketchup
2 Tblsp. Mustard
3 Tbslp. Wine Vinegar, (any)
1 Clove Garlic, minced
1/2 tsp. Salt
1 tsp. Paprika
2 Tblsp. Parsley, chopped fine
2 Hard Boiled Eggs, finely chopped

Mix together the Mayonnaise, Ketchup, Mustard, Vinegar, Garlic, Salt, Paprika & Parsley.
Add the Chopped Egg and Stir Gently.
Add to Greens, eat. smile.


----------



## jennyema (Nov 19, 2012)

That's also called Thousand Island dressing and it IS delicious.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Nov 19, 2012)

Is it like a thousand island dressing?

I love that stuff, but would prefer it homemade, thanks for the recipe Chef


----------



## taxlady (Nov 19, 2012)

jennyema said:


> That's also called Thousand Island dressing and it IS delicious.


When my mum taught me to make Thousand Island dressing it was just mayo, ketchup, and pickle relish. Nowadays I make it with mayo, tomato paste, chopped pickles, capers,  cider vinegar, and grated onion. (I would use pickle relish if I could find some that wasn't dayglo bright green.)


----------



## kadesma (Nov 19, 2012)

Kylie1969 said:


> Is it like a thousand island dressing?
> 
> I love that stuff, but would prefer it homemade, thanks for the recipe Chef


 I make it as well it's DH's favorite but he likes me to add sweet pickle relish to it and a dash or Worcestershire.
kades


----------



## Chef Maloney (Nov 19, 2012)

jennyema said:


> That's also called Thousand Island dressing and it IS delicious.



Is it like thousand island? Never called it that what with the egg & all.
Try it with a Chef Salad jenjen.


----------



## jennyema (Nov 19, 2012)

Chef Maloney said:


> Is it like thousand island? Never called it that what with the egg & all.
> Try it with a Chef Salad jenjen.



It's essentially 10,000 island.  Maybe 9999 island because no pickles.  I love the stuff and am glad to have the recipe!!  I eat chef's salad a lot at work and this will be a nice change up.


----------



## Chef Maloney (Nov 19, 2012)

jennyema said:


> It's essentially 10,000 island.  Maybe 9999 island because no pickles.  I love the stuff and am glad to have the recipe!!  I eat chef's salad a lot at work and this will be a nice change up.



I love chef salad too. I'm so glad there are countless dressing recipes. They can really make a salad great eh?


----------



## Kylie1969 (Nov 19, 2012)

I am deffo going to try it, it sounds perfect!


----------



## youngster (Nov 20, 2012)

I always make my own salad dressings, Just so much cheaper and much tastier,


----------



## Chef Maloney (Nov 20, 2012)

youngster said:


> I always make my own salad dressings, Just so much cheaper and much tastier,



amen youngster


----------

